

Steve Jobs - quotes - zizou
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs

======
__
Good stuff:

"When you're young, you look at television and think, There's a conspiracy.
The networks have conspired to dumb us down. But when you get a little older,
you realize that's not true. The networks are in business to give people
exactly what they want. That's a far more depressing thought. Conspiracy is
optimistic! You can shoot the bastards! We can have a revolution! But the
networks are really in business to give people what they want. It's the
truth."

------
dcurtis
It seems simple, but this quote probably had the most profound impact on my
life, more than any other quote I've ever read/heard:

"When I was 17, I read a quote that went something like: "If you live each day
as if it was your last, someday you'll most certainly be right." It made an
impression on me, and since then, for the past 33 years, I have looked in the
mirror every morning and asked myself: "If today were the last day of my life,
would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has
been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something."
Stanford Commencement Speech, 2005

I still do that every morning.

~~~
randallsquared
I've always found the idea of living each day[1] as though it were my last to
be odd. If I knew that a day was going to be my last, there are potentially
fun or useful activities to choose from which carry a very high risk. That day
would be the day to do things that have a significant chance of killing you
any time you do them... and by "significant", I mean greater than five
percent, say, not things like skydiving.

[1] Some versions of this idea use hour, and I've heard someone say "second".
How do you live each second as if it were your last? No one who does this
would last long; there's no point in doing most of what we do if we're going
to die in the next second, right? But maybe people who say "hour" or "second"
are just betraying that they don't really mean it.

~~~
eru
Perhaps you should do the opposite: Live every day as if it was your _first_.

------
daniel-cussen
I hope someday I too can say, "Because I'm the CEO, and I think it can be
done.

    
    
        * Time, 2005-10-24
        * On why Jobs chose to override engineers who thought the iMac wasn't feasible."

~~~
mynameishere
He probably should have fired those engineers immediately.

"Nope, sir. Can't do it. Can't be done. Can't put a computer in a plastic case
with the monitor."

~~~
randallsquared
I suspect we're missing some context. :)

------
raghus
Here's that Stanford speech quoted in the article:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA>

------
ivankirigin
"I wish him [Bill Gates] the best, I really do. I just think he and Microsoft
are a bit narrow. He'd be a broader guy if he had dropped acid once or gone
off to an ashram when he was younger."

------
bayareaguy
_You've baked a really lovely cake, but then you've used dog shit for
frosting._

I'm sure they are all authentic but that's one I can really imagine him
saying.

------
phony_identity
Those product design quotes are fucking great. Read 'em.

